

If Facebook and Orkut were to merge the value would be... - dedalus
http://www.dtc.umn.edu/~odlyzko/doc/metcalfe.pdf
e value of a network grows with n*log(n) instead of n^2 or 2^n
======
theoneill
An instance of additive identity.

